# Cool recent find



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2015)

Dec 64 opal violet recent find and 67 lil tiger


----------



## stoney (Feb 9, 2015)

Lovin it.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

My favorite color on these first year stingrays. Great little bike. Rob.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think I've seen that color since I were a kid and seeing it now makes me all fuzzy wazzy inside.. The color a BOY would not dare own but that didn't mean I didn't albeit, would have been to embarrassed to take it outside, want to own it.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2015)

Another cool recent purple find


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

That is just to damn cute!

 And that Nova body style, 66-67 is my favorite. I did a painting of a Blue 67 on black velvet in Jr. High and never got to take it home. The teacher hung it up in the library along with my florescent painted hippy poster.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

vastingray said:


> Another cool recent purple find




Cute bike, but that 67 nova is sweet. I guessing a 350hp 327 solid lifter motor. L79? Rob.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 14, 2015)

I have a 66 stingray that was just that color. Of course by the time I got it was a rusted bad repaint of a basket case. Oh well, I only paid $20 for it.


----------

